# JDBC - Performance



## Guest (22. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

unsere Firma programmiert eine Software, in die nun eine Fuzzy-Suchfunktion integriert werden soll.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich ja bei einer reinen Namenssuche in jedem Fall die ganze Kundentabelle laden müsste ( + 2 Joins auf andere Tabellen). Nun sind das ca. 100.000 Datensätze, und diese Abfrage dauert extrem lange aus JAVA heraus  (> 15 Sekunden). Wir nutzen den JSqlConnect Treiber, der ja laut Aussage des Herstellers mit einer der schnellsten sein soll. Die selbe Abfrage auf dem SQL Server Studio von Microsoft dauert dagegen ganze 2 Sekunden.

Wie kommt dieser Performance-Unterschied zu stande, bzw. was kann ich wo optimieren um die Abfrage zu beschleunigen? 

Wäre euch für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Viele Grüsse


----------



## foobar (22. Jul 2008)

Zeig doch erstmal die Query und die dazugehörigen Tabellen, dann kann man dir vielleicht weiter helfen.


----------



## FArt (22. Jul 2008)

Einfach mal nachsehen, wo die Zeit verbraten wird: http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Programming/JDCBook/perf3.html

P.S.:


> der ja laut Aussage des Herstellers mit einer der schnellsten sein soll


In Relation zu seinen Vorängern oder zu was?


----------



## Guest (22. Jul 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Die selbe Abfrage auf dem SQL Server Studio von Microsoft dauert dagegen ganze 2 Sekunden...


Für die erste angezeigte Seite.


----------



## parabool (22. Jul 2008)

Indizes auf die relevanten Felder setzen.


----------

